# unknown oid 'compat.ia32.maxvmem'



## Speedy (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT and I'm getting mile long logs like below. 

```
make: "/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk" line 1638: warning: Couldn't read shell's output for "if /sbin/sysctl -n compat.ia32.maxvmem >/dev/null 2>&1; then echo YES; fi"
```
Running `sysctl` tells me 
	
	



```
unknown oid 'compat.ia32.maxvmem'
```
What's wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2013)

If you run -CURRENT you should really follow (and ask questions at) the freebsd-current mailing list. Because -CURRENT hovers between 'just working' and 'severely broken to the point of nuking my machine', you should interact with developers directly. If you don't want that bleeding edge and involvement, stick to -STABLE at the most. We prefer giving support at the supported -RELEASE and -STABLE levels on the forums.


----------



## Speedy (Jun 18, 2013)

Right. Unfortunately running -STABLE was never an option with this box. In fact, it didn't boot on my hardware. So I had to install 10-CURRENT and disable all debugging and development features which was a pain in it's own. Methinks I have to have a closer look at my kernel configuration. Last time I upgraded I didn't run diff to compare with GENERIC.


----------

